# Welche Kamera und mikrofon für Youtubevideos?



## miniskiller (10. August 2011)

*Hey Leute,*

Ich kenne mich auf dem Gebiet mit Kameras und Mikrofonen nicht wirklich aus!

Ich mache seit einiger Zeit videoa auf youtube mit gutem Erfolg. 
Will mich nun weiter verbessern und Video und Audio Qualität verbessern.
Benutze zur Zeit eine 70€ Traveler Camera um die clips zu machen die Qualität gerade was audio angeht ist natürlich dementsprechend sch****...

Würde mir nun gern eine (für youtube videos ) entsprechend gute Kamera zulegen wollen und ein Lavalier Mikrofon sprich so ein Teil was ich mir an den Kragen stecken kann. 

Kamera sollte natürlich mit dem Mikrofon kompatibel sein 

Preisklasse sollte für die Kamera so um die 200-300€ sein und das mikro sollte nicht viel mehr als 100 vielleicht 150 € Kosten.

Ist diese Preisklasse überhaupt realistisch?

Wenn ja bitte ein paar vorschläge machen danke ;-)


----------

